

Testing release of a platform for hosting pure functional web applications - alrex021
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3836

======
mark_l_watson
Ur/web looks very cool - I just skimmed through some of the documentation. I
have often thought about creating my own web framework and writing a DSL using
Gambit-C (probably by building on Blackhole, Sprock, etc.) Something with the
ease of use simplicity of Sinatra.

~~~
mnemonik
Yeah, great documentation. It's rare to see such extensive documentation for a
newly released project, and I must say I am enjoying reading through it.

Funny, just heard about LunaScript[1] the other day, and it seems they both
make HTML/XML first class. Personally, I want to go the opposite way. I don't
want to know about HTML or CSS being generated at all. Templates are a good
first step, to separate logic and presentation, but I would prefer just to
describe GUI widgets and callbacks. Django's forms are a nice step towards
this type of thing, but I feel it can be taken farther.

[1] <http://www.asana.com/luna>

